# Show us yer pussy (cats!)



## GlamourPuss86 (31 July 2013)

Because I'm nosey and I feel rough!

This is Flea the adopted nut case...


----------



## twiggy2 (31 July 2013)

love the last piccy...

'someone stole my pony'


----------



## Katikins (1 August 2013)

My kitty, Vala, using Freya the whippet as a cushion


----------



## Soup Dragon (1 August 2013)

Here are my two:

Cobweb






and Gobby (Gobolina)


----------



## Django Pony (1 August 2013)

Here's my two

Mischief - 13 year old girl, doing her best Buddha Cat pose 







Menace - 4 year old boy (he likes to keep up to date with his social media! )


----------



## blackcob (1 August 2013)

I don't even much like cats but working in a veterinary practice we see lots of kittens wanting homes so I plucked this one up before she was sent to the rescue centre.  She's a strange little soul, goes completely floppy and purry like a ragdoll when you do anything with her, up to and including dangling upside down. 

At eight weeks old in the car coming home...







Settling in...







Being very bold!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (12 August 2013)

They're all gorgeous! Its official... if I never find a decent bloke Im going to be a mad cat lady!


----------



## Highlands (12 August 2013)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			They're all gorgeous! Its official... if I never find a decent bloke Im going to be a mad cat lady!
		
Click to expand...


One of pupils told me.... Miss now you have two cats you are a mad single woman with cats...ta!


----------



## Highlands (12 August 2013)




----------

